# Rental agents



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For anyone who is looking to rent long term I would caution you to be very careful who you use as a rental agent. There are many Brits who are operating under the radar, illegally. If you use such an agent you will have no recourse if anything goes wrong.
Make sure that any agent you use is operating legally to protect yourself against any problems.
If you receive pm's or visitor messages through this forum offering you assistance please make certain that the person is a legally registered rental agent.

Veronica 
________________


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

How do we know who is a legal rental agent? Do they have a registration cetificate or something similar? Your advice will be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jarnot said:


> How do we know who is a legal rental agent? Do they have a registration cetificate or something similar? Your advice will be much appreciated. Thank you.


Ask them for proof that they pay taxes and social insurance. If they are working legally they will be paying their dues to the government if they are not paying taxes etc then you know they are working illegally.
They may have a Ltd company in which case they can give you the registration number of their company.


----------



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Ask them for proof that they pay taxes and social insurance. If they are working legally they will be paying their dues to the government if they are not paying taxes etc then you know they are working illegally.
> They may have a Ltd company in which case they can give you the registration number of their company.


Thanks for info Veronica. Much appreciated.


----------

